# Heating pipes along the wall



## octo (23 May 2012)

Hi All. I have an edwardian redbrick house and want to extend the heating system to upstairs. I'm considering running the pipes visibly along the walls rather than go the hassle of lifting floorboards, cutting joists, etc.

I'd really appreciate feedback and opinions on what people think of this idea from the perspectives of (1) Engineering; (2) Cost savings; and especially (3) Aesthetics.

Thanks.


----------



## NOAH (23 May 2012)

you can easily box them in and hide with paint paper.


----------



## bstop (23 May 2012)

If you run copper pipe and keep the runs straight and bend the pipes neatly the installation can look really good.


----------



## lowCO2design (23 May 2012)

what about insulating them, have you factored that in? this may depend on the size and proportion of your rooms. perhaps a molded skirting box could hide the insulated pipe work. 
but really, imo just go a lift the floor boards, and you'll never have to look at them..


----------



## octo (25 May 2012)

Thanks for the replies folks. Will mull it over for another while.


----------



## hastalavista (27 May 2012)

Conceal them, no question IMO


----------



## ryan-neil (9 Jun 2012)

I agree with the others, do it right or not at all. Anything less just looks like corners have been cut and the next thing people will think is where else have corners been cut. Do it right, do it once.


----------



## Molli (15 Jun 2012)

Just on something similar. We have no rad in our hallway. We have one on the sittingroom wall, which the other side would be the hallway wall. As the walls are plasterboard could we put a rad on the hallway wall back to back with the sittingroom rad without it being a big job. What would it entail?


----------



## Leo (18 Jun 2012)

Molli said:


> Just on something similar. We have no rad in our hallway. We have one on the sittingroom wall, which the other side would be the hallway wall. As the walls are plasterboard could we put a rad on the hallway wall back to back with the sittingroom rad without it being a big job. What would it entail?


 
Not that big a deal, drill a couple of holes through the wall, fit t-pieces to the existing rad pipes and feed through to the other side. Any decent plumber should sort that out pretty quickly.


----------



## Molli (18 Jun 2012)

That sounds great Leo thanks a mil.


----------



## shigllgetcha (2 Aug 2012)

lowCO2design said:


> what about insulating them, have you factored that in?


 
If the pipes are only radiating heat in the room you probable dont need to insulate them


----------

